# 55 gallon drum...



## inkjunkie (Feb 28, 2015)

As a smoke chamber?
I have this lined drum












20150227_111156.jpg



__ inkjunkie
__ Feb 28, 2015





and thought to myself why mount my mailbox to it, mount a few racks and use it for cold smoking....
Any thoughts?


----------



## themule69 (Mar 1, 2015)

I can't tell what you have from the picture. How big and what is it? Maybe a side shot? Remember you can smoke in a cardboard box so it will work.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## inkjunkie (Mar 1, 2015)

themule69 said:


> I can't tell what you have from the picture. How big and what is it? Maybe a side shot? Remember you can smoke in a cardboard box so it will work.
> Happy smoken.
> David


Just your standard 












20150227_111545.jpg



__ inkjunkie
__ Mar 1, 2015


----------



## themule69 (Mar 1, 2015)

Now I see. I have a AMNPS box on my UDS. I have used it for cold smoking and it works great.













cheese may 9.JPG



__ themule69
__ May 3, 2013


















uds brisket 7.JPG



__ themule69
__ Apr 16, 2013


















uds 38.JPG



__ themule69
__ Apr 13, 2013


















uds 31.JPG



__ themule69
__ Apr 13, 2013


















uds 22.JPG



__ themule69
__ Apr 10, 2013


















uds 25.JPG



__ themule69
__ Apr 10, 2013






Happy smoken.

David


----------



## inkjunkie (Mar 1, 2015)

themule69 said:


> Now I see. I have a AMNPS box on my UDS. I have used it for cold smoking and it works great.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


David, what size ammo can? I bought 4 drums the other day, was going to use one for and one for cold smoking. My concern is that flimsy dryer fitting & tube being so close to the fire but the iron fitting resolves that. Is the iron fitting a restriction  in any way? I could always pick up another 












1425227521713757839075.jpg



__ inkjunkie
__ Mar 1, 2015





if it is. Do you just leave the ammo can cracked open or did you drill some holes for air flow?


----------

